# LOFT Archery Team expands to the flat lands



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Pictures to follow.. Have to find that wind angle lens somewhere... :set1_thinking:



I see one of the hottest new products in archery emerging from this. :chortle:


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Founding Charter has their membership approval ?.... 

ya-hooooo !!!

:shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The LOFT Archery Team has no boundaries. It's a Universal Team bringing archers together under ONE flag!!!!

:chortle:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Ya know, I was inquiring bout one of those at the Hill... but I had heard that there was only like 1 unspoken for and felt bad, since I wasn't even shooting this year up there (just went up for the wedding)... so I kept :zip: :chortle: :chortle:

Glad to see it made it West... :thumb: :cheers:


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

I've been keeping quiet about it too since I also missed the shoot on the Hill this year, but will "the team" be coming out with shooter shirts or iron on patches in the future? I think this idea may really catch on....:shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

damn iPhone keyboard.. Not exactly sure what a wind angle lens would be.. Or if I did, I'm not sure it would be used correctly.. :der:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> damn iPhone keyboard.. Not exactly sure what a wind angle lens would be.. Or if I did, I'm not sure it would be used correctly.. :der:


I'd bet, with a little finesse, it could find a way into the archery game somehow.. :noidea:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

i belong to a higher group.....

LAFT...Lacking All Fargin Talent. when you get to this level, you know you're a lost cause:thumbs_up


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

IGluIt4U said:


> Ya know, I was inquiring bout one of those at the Hill... but I had heard that there was only like 1 unspoken for and felt bad, since I wasn't even shooting this year up there (just went up for the wedding)... so I kept :zip: :chortle: :chortle:
> 
> Glad to see it made it West... :thumb: :cheers:





montigre said:


> I've been keeping quiet about it too since I also missed the shoot on the Hill this year, but will "the team" be coming out with shooter shirts or iron on patches in the future? I think this idea may really catch on....:shade:


I'm pretty sure some sort of arrangement can be worked out.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rock monkey said:


> i belong to a higher group.....
> 
> LAFT...Lacking All Fargin Talent. when you get to this level, you know you're a lost cause:thumbs_up


Now that's funny right there, I don't care who ya are..  :cheers:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> i belong to a higher group.....
> 
> LAFT...Lacking All Fargin Talent. when you get to this level, you know you're a lost cause:thumbs_up


Same here....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I did LOFT proud! Shot possibly my worst round of the season at the state ASA today.. LOFT is true and strong.. :doh:


State field next week. Could it get worse? I think it can.. :nod:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

rock monkey said:


> i belong to a higher group.....
> 
> LAFT...Lacking All Fargin Talent. when you get to this level, you know you're a lost cause:thumbs_up


We have to crawl before we walk.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Do we have a logo for Team LOFT? I would absolutely wear a shirt at FITA nationals next week 

And I have the game to back it up!


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Do we have a logo for Team LOFT? I would absolutely wear a shirt at FITA nationals next week
> 
> And I have the game to back it up!


see Prag for one of these decals.......


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Omg! 

Now...about joining Team LOFT......
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Or...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I like the Logo. I should easily be the head of the West Virginia Chapter.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Someone (Spoon) post a pic of the caps. Here's the banner from the Hill again

Oops - just realized this is a pix of Spoon handing BowJunkie a crispie - hadn't noticed that before. :shade:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> see Prag for one of these decals.......


If you're ever allowed to come out and play again, I have a LOFT cap in my car for you in addition to your iPhone from 2+ months ago. Getting ready to put a full charge on it and see what kind of interesting pix it might be housing. :teeth:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's the headware... Funny thing, when I put this on, my scores dropped 20%. It works! :chortle:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Here's the headware... Funny thing, when I put this on, my scores dropped 20%. It works! :chortle:


Glad you've been outfitted :shade: When your scores start going down, just turn this into a rally cap and all will be fine.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Someone (Spoon) post a pic of the caps. Here's the banner from the Hill again
> 
> Oops - just realized this is a pix of Spoon handing BowJunkie a crispie - hadn't noticed that before. :shade:



How fitting.:chortle:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> How fitting.:chortle:


LOL......what a motley crew of wannabe archers

....sorry I missed it again this year...always hope for next, I hear Treaton is firing up another 14....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> LOL......what a motley crew of wannabe archers
> 
> ....sorry I missed it again this year...always hope for next, I hear Treaton is firing up another 14....


wannabe, hasbeen, neverwas - take your pick. 

Another 14 at the MooTel? - Look around here in this forum and you might just find some pix. :shade:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Macaholic said:


> LOL......what a motley crew of wannabe archers
> 
> ....sorry I missed it again this year...always hope for next, I hear Treaton is firing up another 14....





pragmatic_lee said:


> wannabe, hasbeen, neverwas - take your pick.
> 
> Another 14 at the MooTel? - Look around here in this forum and you might just find some pix. :shade:


Is it me or does it look like Sarge is trying to blend in with that trash can??:shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Glad you've been outfitted :shade: When your scores start going down, just turn this into a rally cap and all will be fine.


Great idea.. I should have done that after the first target yesterday. :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Is it me or does it look like Sarge is trying to blend in with that trash can??:shade:


This pix was taken Sat. afternoon. I think Sarge was making friends with the trash can in case he needed ukey: to visit it during the night. :darkbeer:



JawsDad said:


> Great idea.. I should have done that after the first target yesterday. :doh:


Wait a minute - didn't Spoon tell you???? These caps are a curse when worn on Sunday. :mg:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok... so im gonna show my ignorance... what is team loft....? Because to me, it looks like a bunch of old farts sitting around drinking beer..... :wink:

B~


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Ok... so im gonna show my ignorance... what is team loft....? Because to me, it looks like a bunch of old farts sitting around drinking beer..... :wink:
> 
> B~


I AM NOT OLD. Older as of yesterday, but NOT old.:mad2:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> This pix was taken Sat. afternoon. I think Sarge was making friends with the trash can in case he needed ukey: to visit it during the night. :darkbeer:


He does look like he's sizing that thing up pretty good.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Ok... so im gonna show my ignorance... what is team loft....? Because to me, it looks like a bunch of old farts sitting around drinking beer..... :wink:
> 
> B~


JawsDad was actually the one with the foresight to "charter" Team LOFT. All it takes to become a member is "Lots of Fine Talent".


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brad HT said:


> Ok... so im gonna show my ignorance... what is team loft....? Because to me, it looks like a bunch of old farts sitting around drinking beer..... :wink:
> 
> B~


LOFT: The Acronym


But, you could be on to something.. The acronym could have multiple meanings..

L-ots
O-f
F-arting &
T-alking


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> JawsDad was actually the one with the foresight to "charter" Team LOFT. All it takes to become a member is "Lots of Fine Talent".





JawsDad said:


> LOFT: The Acronym
> 
> 
> But, you could be on to something.. The acronym could have multiple meanings..
> ...



oh, I gotcha... I first heard this term from Cuz once before if memory serves.... 

I have no talent... Does that mean I qualify to join? :shade:

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Ok... so im gonna show my ignorance... what is team loft....? Because to me, it looks like a bunch of old farts sitting around drinking beer..... :wink:
> 
> B~


Actually the OLD folks were a bit more to the right











Spoon13 said:


> I AM NOT OLD. Older as of yesterday, but NOT old.:mad2:


Did we miss your birthday yesterday? Happy Birthday Spoon!


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Who is it I have to kiss up to in order to get one of these hats?????:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Who is it I have to kiss up to in order to get one of these hats?????:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


Not my place to commit someone, so I'll let the person who did this fine work be the one to speak up. Like Mac pointed out above, I have some of the window stickers and will be glad to send you one if you'll send me a SASE - PM me for my address - quantity is limited. These are compliments of Mac and Sign Solutions - he also did the banner for a reasonable fee. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey...just because I was out of town last week, and will spend the next 2 in purgatory catching up is no reason to be picking on me like this...and especially when I can't see the pics....

Long live team LOFT...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Hey...just because I was out of town last week, and will spend the next 2 in purgatory catching up is no reason to be picking on me like this...and especially when I can't see the pics....
> 
> Long live team LOFT...


:bartstush:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Unclegus said:


> Who is it I have to kiss up to in order to get one of these hats?????:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


That would be me. Send me a PM and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Hey...just because I was out of town last week, and will spend the next 2 in purgatory catching up is no reason to be picking on me like this...and especially when I can't see the pics....
> 
> Long live team LOFT...


Just making up for lost time.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

I need a banner, the hat, and the jumpsuit uniform.

Gonna order me up some arrow wraps too.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> That would be me. Send me a PM and we'll see what we can do.


You got a team visor yet?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JayMc said:


> You got a team visor yet?


Baldness is a prerequisite for LOFT, thus visors are out of the question. :shade:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Baldness is a prerequisite for LOFT, thus visors are out of the question. :shade:


Maybe for you:tongue:, but I've still got hair...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Maybe for you:tongue:, but I've still got hair...


Neither of your boys are teenagers yet either.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> You got a team visor yet?



Still working on the logistics. Might have to take out "Archery Team" and just use the LOFT logo. Visors don't afford me the same amount of space to work with as hats.




pragmatic_lee said:


> Baldness is a prerequisite for LOFT, thus visors are out of the question. :shade:


Negative Ghost Rider.:nono:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Maybe for you:tongue:, but I've still got hair...


Any of it in its natural (teenage) color?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Still working on the logistics. Might have to take out "Archery Team" and just use the LOFT logo. Visors don't afford me the same amount of space to work with as hats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you get a visor together I'll sport it next week


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I just ordered some pieces for stock. I just grabbed some stuff I had laying around for the first run. I ordered some visors as well so it may be time for a test run. I prefer a visor anyway.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Did we miss your birthday yesterday? Happy Birthday Spoon!


I missed this the first time through.

Thanks Prag.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> I just ordered some pieces for stock. I just grabbed some stuff I had laying around for the first run. I ordered some visors as well so it may be time for a test run. I prefer a visor anyway.


Let me know when you have an idea on producing some. I have a few guys around here that want to join the team.. A couple actually have some talent so I'm hoping this will bring them back to the pack. Maybe they will shoot like mere mortals then..


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> How fitting.:chortle:



Pictures like this are why I'm in the process of growing my stache again.:embara:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Another 14*



Macaholic said:


> LOL......what a motley crew of wannabe archers
> 
> ....sorry I missed it again this year...always hope for next, I hear Treaton is firing up another 14....


Yes Treaton is in the proces of putting up another 14 at the Moo-tel It's going to be a fun course. (especially since he is friends with jarlicker)


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Maybe for you:tongue:, but I've still got hair...


You're still too young. Wait until those boys get to be teenagers:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*shooter shirts*



Spoon13 said:


> I'm pretty sure some sort of arrangement can be worked out.


Yes, Comfortable cotton shirts with the LOFT logo would be great. I'm interested.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

I'M LIKING THE LOGO SPOON... I never noticed the icons differences before.. I like the spot much better..:wink:

=========
keep me on the short list for a visor too !!

==============
i also have some club members that are interested, and definately fit the "bill"...heheheeeeeee..

=========

Happy belated B-day youngin'... :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> I'M LIKING THE LOGO SPOON... I never noticed the icons differences before.. I like the spot much better..:wink:
> 
> =========
> keep me on the short list for a visor too !!
> ...


Me too please....


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

But can a brother get a visor before FITA nationals? :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Any of it in its natural (teenage) color?


:nod: My hair has gotten a little darker over the years (I was veeeery blond as a kid), but none of that "other" color yet either...



Spoon13 said:


> I missed this the first time through.
> 
> Thanks Prag.


Happy B-day spoon...I missed it altogether...


LoneEagle0607 said:


> Yes Treaton is in the proces of putting up another 14 at the Moo-tel It's going to be a fun course. (especially since he is friends with jarlicker)


I need to get out there and "help" him with that some too...


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Actually the OLD folks were a bit more to the right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

blondstar said:


> pragmatic_lee said:
> 
> 
> > Actually the OLD folks were a bit more to the right
> ...


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Okay sports fans, here we go.

OFFICIAL LOFT gear can be had!!!!

Hats and Visors $15tyd

Moisture Wicking Polos $30tyd
Mens: http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servlets/CatalogBrowser?productId=K469&top=Y
Ladies: http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servlets/CatalogBrowser?productId=L469&top=Y

Poly/Cotton blend (65/35) Polos $22tyd
Mens:http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servlets/CatalogBrowser?productId=K500&top=Y
Ladies:http://www.sanmar.com/sanmar-servlets/CatalogBrowser?productId=L500&top=Y

You can GIFT paypal to:
[email protected]

or you can send a MO to:
Matt McNeill
165 Holly Grove School Rd
West End, NC 27376

I order from that supplier about 2 times a week. I'll get things to you as fast as I can. I have a dozen hats and 6 visors that should be here today, but I order from that supplier about everyday. Just send me a PM with what you want.

Thanks for the interest.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great.. I'll start collecting orders around here.. :thumb:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> blondstar said:
> 
> 
> > Was hoping I'd get your attention with that comment. :wink: Now I know you guys took some pix on the Hill - please post them up.
> ...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Okay sports fans, here we go.
> 
> OFFICIAL LOFT gear can be had!!!!
> 
> ...


Hhmm.. I see the wicking polo comes in PURPLE. I may have to get me one of those..


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

golfingguy27 said:


> Hhmm.. I see the wicking polo comes in PURPLE. I may have to get me one of those..


You would...


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

psargeant said:


> You would...


Yes, I would.. and I probably will.. lol.. only thing is the dark color would probably be hot in the sun and the logo may not show up very well on it.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Yes, I would.. and I probably will.. lol.. only thing is the dark color would probably be hot in the sun and the logo may not show up very well on it.


But it's *Ray-Ray's* color.:darkbeer:

*Joe* likes it too.
:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> But it's *Ray-Ray's* color.:darkbeer:
> 
> *Joe* likes it too.
> :wink:


Exactly... and training camp is in session, so I've gotta sport the purple!


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> Exactly... and training camp is in session, so I've gotta sport the purple!


I understand. We're going all the way this year.... unless the zebras are playing for the opponents again.:wink:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> I understand. We're going all the way this year.... unless the zebras are playing for the opponents again.:wink:


yeah, hopefully the Squeelers spent all of their money defending big gay Ben in court this year and won't be able to buy off the officials..


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

actually I stand corrected.. some reason I thought camp had already started.. but it's not til the 26th. I may have to go visit one day this year and take my camera. I've never been there.


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Okay sports fans, here we go.
> 
> OFFICIAL LOFT gear can be had!!!!
> 
> ...




```

```
you should seee central florida addies in your mailbox soon ..:wink:

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> actually I stand corrected.. some reason I thought camp had already started.. but it's not til the 26th. I may have to go visit one day this year and take my camera. I've never been there.


NEVER BEEN TO THE PALACE!!!:mg:
I grew up less than 1/4 mile from 1 Winning Drive.
I, and a few friends were given the grand tour of the entire complex a few years ago by one of their marketing people.

There is nothing else like it in football... ANYWHERE!


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*purple*



golfingguy27 said:


> Hhmm.. I see the wicking polo comes in PURPLE. I may have to get me one of those..


That's the color I'm getting to match my purple vanes What a great color


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> That's the color I'm getting to match my purple vanes What a great color


Are you getting it with the black lettering? I'm curious to see how it looks. Wether it is hard to see or not.. Was wondering if Spoon could do the lettering in white, but not sure how the "O"/target would work then...


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*not sure*



golfingguy27 said:


> Are you getting it with the black lettering? I'm curious to see how it looks. Wether it is hard to see or not.. Was wondering if Spoon could do the lettering in white, but not sure how the "O"/target would work then...


Guess I need to talk with Spoon and see what would work best. The white lettering would probably look better however the "0" may be a problem.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Guess I need to talk with Spoon and see what would work best. The white lettering would probably look better however the "0" may be a problem.


Well, if you talk to him and come up with something different than the standard colors let me know. If he's doing one for you and it's easier to do a second then, I may have him do one for me the same way at the same time.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

golfingguy27 said:


> Are you getting it with the black lettering? I'm curious to see how it looks. Wether it is hard to see or not.. Was wondering if Spoon could do the lettering in white, but not sure how the "O"/target would work then...





LoneEagle0607 said:


> Guess I need to talk with Spoon and see what would work best. The white lettering would probably look better however the "0" may be a problem.





golfingguy27 said:


> Well, if you talk to him and come up with something different than the standard colors let me know. If he's doing one for you and it's easier to do a second then, I may have him do one for me the same way at the same time.


I'm right here. It's not like I live in some foreign land and can't read the Internet you know!!!


Dark colors get the Hunter faces. Just everybody please, let's NOT do Black. It really screws things up as far as being able to get the colors to look right.

Here ya go:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

For those curious to see the Visor...


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> For those curious to see the Visor...


Sweet! Is mine in the mail yet?


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Sweet! Is mine in the mail yet?


Not yet but you can look at it on screen for a couple of days.


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Not yet but you can look at it on screen for a couple of days.


Or he could print it out and wear the paper version...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

golfingguy27 said:


> or he could print it out and wear the paper version... :roflmao:


*toooooooo funny!!!!!*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Looks good*



Spoon13 said:


> I'm right here. It's not like I live in some foreign land and can't read the Internet you know!!!
> 
> 
> Dark colors get the Hunter faces. Just everybody please, let's NOT do Black. It really screws things up as far as being able to get the colors to look right.
> ...


I would have never guessed you hung out on the internet!!:wink: LOL!!! Just haven't had a chance to call. 

That looks great on the purple. I'll be in touch soon to order one


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> I would have never guessed you hung out on the internet!!:wink: LOL!!! Just haven't had a chance to call.
> 
> That looks great on the purple. I'll be in touch soon to order one


Shhh. Don't tell anybody.:nono:

Can't believe I missed this though.

Maybe I don't hang out on the internet.:dontknow:


----------

